# Webasto diesel Heaters



## WATKY (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy New year everybody!
We are thinking of having a webasto heater fitted in our Auto trail 740so.What are your thoughts on this are they any good do you recommend them?We only want the heater not the water heater.We know they are expensive but my Husband as a problem with health and can't stand the cold.Please give us your thoughts and experiences with the heater.Look forward to all your comments.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have one which was fitted as standard and is very good. It can be used whilst travelling. Mine has a timer which means you can preset the on/off


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

We had one fitted 3 years ago and have no regrets. It is has never missed a beat, is very economical to run and means we dont have to worry about running out of gas for cooking and water. It is a bit too powerful for our van but rather that than not powerful enough.

It is a very small unit and fits under our passenger seat.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a similar thing that was fitted as standard, and I think its great, if you are going away for a long trip, you are not worried as much about running low on gas. And its safer than gas for obvious reasons.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Our Webasto heating is very good, quick and efficient. We wouldn't be without it,
lala


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

just one thought, especially if it is a health requirement that you both stay warm, if you buy second hand buy from an authorised dealer and make sure it has waranty.

if you buy an "unknown" heater from ebay or the like you may end up very cold with no comeback. 

serviced regularly derv burning heaters are fantastic!


----------



## WATKY (Oct 15, 2007)

*webasto*

Thanks for your replies just wanted we wanted to hear.We wouldn't think of buying second hand and we would go to a reputable dealer.We would like one fitting this week,before we set off to Spain and Portugal.We are in the North and travelling South to the Tunnel anybody got any recommendations to who might be the company to fit it at such short notice.You also speak of different types. We don't want anything big or to heavy.

you are all very good and helpful.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one note it draws quite a bit of 12V power


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Eberspacher are what is fitted in mine, they have agents all over the Country that repair and install. They are on the internet, and there is Rippon Auto Electrics which should not be that far away from you. Preston is my nearest ( again not to far) Rippons no is 01765 602253.
Good luck.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would recommend Eberspacher as being slightly better than Webasto, having had both, Alan.


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Our was fitted by PB Autoelectrics of Mansfield. We found them at the Peterborough show. Decent price, no nonsense installation, don't know how quickly they would be able to arrange installation, ours took about 6 hours. If you do decide to go with them be prepared to go into town for the day, there were no fancy facilities or even comfy chairs there.
http://www.pbautoelectrics.co.uk

You can find a list of other installers on the webasto website
http://www.webasto.co.uk/am/en/am_recreational_vehicles_3232.html


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi

We've got a Webasto for heating. We've only used it on EHU at the moment. We're going on our maiden voyage to France in April and plan to use Aires/Wild camp and are a bit worried that it'll pull too much off the 12v system. We have 2 leisure batteries. What do folks do when away from EHU to keep warm? 

Any advice gratefully received  

Jill


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We haven't found a problem with a drain on the batter. We have one 135 amp. We have a campervan rather than a motorhome so it will take less to heat but even so we check the battery on the 'compiuter' and it is always alright.
lala


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We have Webasto diesel heating fitted on our Trigano Tribute. We used it in the Outer Hebrides in Autumn 2008 and 2009 and it is brilliant. Not that noisy after the initial start up. We mostly wild camped but as we were travelling every day, the battery soon topped up. We have two batteries and an 80 watt solar panel. 

Wouldn't be without it, very cosy.

Pammy


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

I had been a bit worried about the new van we have on order (Auto-trail Excel )with a 5.5kw Webasto Dualtop diesel combi.

We have only had gas/leccy before and I didn't know it would use the 12v whilst running ! 
Is this "much" Frank could you say? 

We usually wildcamp for 2-3 days before moving on. 
Also would anyone have an idea how much diesel for 24 hours hot water and a bit of heating morning and evening say Scotland May time? brens


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You will not notice the amount of fuel it will use for a nights use. Once it is up to temperture it goes down to tick over.

Andy


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

We have an airtop 3500, filled the tank 84 litres in readiness of going away 3rd week of January, the weather turned real cold so I put the heater on the lowest it would go just to prevent frost damage. When I checked the fuel gauge 10 days later I was left with half a tank so roughly 40 litres of fuel used.

We went off to spain and to be honest I was fed up with the noise from the heater, I have made inquires into fitting a Propex heater but, after talking to my dealer of it he has directed me to a company in Taunton who seems to think it has not been fitted correctly so, we are going there for them to check it out, if it's fitted correctly it won't be for long a Propex will be in it's place.

Ron


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

bl**dy hell Andy 8O


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I ran my heater from mid november not all the time but when we were cold and the small electric heater was not good enough and used 2 gallons of fuel by early Febuary. We do not use it 24/7 but some days it was on from 7am till 11pm.


Andy


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

inkey-2008 said:


> I ran my heater from mid november not all the time but when we were cold and the small electric heater was not good enough and used 2 gallons of fuel by early Febuary. We do not use it 24/7 but some days it was on from 7am till 11pm.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy
What model do you have? I am at a lose with this one it's either hot or off there does not seem to be a liveable temp with it, I hope this company I am going to see can throw some light on the matter just keeping my fingers crossed.

Ron


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Our Eberspacher is superb......lots n lots of lovely warm air and there is no need for a unit inside the van so more storage space.


----------

